

The “What Can I Do For You?” Culture - hess
http://jessekatz.tumblr.com/post/10519620171/the-what-can-i-do-for-you-culture

======
jkatz
I moved here from LA. I found a small group of nice people, but it overall, it
felt like I was in the movie Cruel Intentions

